# the next 2008 sight evaluation



## Llamaman (Apr 9, 2007)

A test of the Summit Hot Dot and maybe the new DOTinator (forget the manufacture's name)
Thanks for all you do. It's always well thought out and informative


----------



## mcjaco (Sep 17, 2007)

What about giving Schaffer Archery product, new Opposition sight a go. I saw it in John's shop and think it looks like a winner. I would like to see what a side by side would show.


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

how about the new brad bow sights? "shoot the dot" any model would be good.

(i dont know if these have already been tested,just seen an ad for one in a mag)


----------



## GrillenVenison (Apr 10, 2007)

*Cobra*

Mabye the new Cobra TR 5 Pin with the new all-metal CoilPins. Looks like a nice sight.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

keep them coming- I did my research a month or so ago and went back looking at all the new products out for 08. I will use thread to explain to the companies what the public wants to see tested, I dont make any decisions on what model is tested - the people on the other end of the phone make decisions.

so thanks for responding
couple come to mind montana black gold 
apex


----------



## athenstiger (May 16, 2007)

*G5 Optix XR*

I just got my new XR, and it looks great on my Switchback. Within minutes, I was shooting 2-3" groupings at 30yds. Give this thing a try!!!


----------



## Tylord (Apr 4, 2008)

I's like to see a couple compitition sights like the axcels 2000-4500 and the Copper John supreme 6pin and some Apex sights as well.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

I have to be honest I am not a competition shooter and have limited subject expertise in regards to this style. What specifically does a competition shooter prefer in a sight????


----------



## Tylord (Apr 4, 2008)

I like to have a lot of fine adjustment and the vibration and weight make a difference too 

maybe they would be better fit for a competition sight evaluation rather than mixed with hunting sights

I don't know its up to you


----------



## the engineer (Oct 3, 2006)

*pendulums*

could you please test the summit hot dot in pendulum mode, the bradbow dotinator, and the savage pendulum? possibly from a treestand? alot of complaints with the summit hot dot is that you cant see it in bright sunlight. i was wondering if the bradbow dotinator would have the same problem. a local pro shop guy says the savage is the best pendulum on the market in his opinion. maybe you could verify this. thank you very much, casey.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Hot Dot*

I provided some detailed analysis on the original Hot Dot.

There is a newer version (fibre optics in lieu of battery) I'd like to see a comparison to the original:darkbeer:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

08 cobra boomslang with 4ft of fiber.


----------



## antarcher (Aug 22, 2005)

Limbsaver sight. The one with th light gathering thingamajig on it


----------



## Hasbro (Jul 5, 2003)

08" Cobra DRM


----------



## jamaltwy (Feb 12, 2005)

I would like to see new hot dot plus and hot dot fox tested!!


----------



## jrhuntcamp (Jun 9, 2008)

Black Gold Flash Point Ignite ...
Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Supreme ...
G5 Optixs LE ...
Spot Hog Hogg-It Hunter w/ Wrap ...
Trophy Ridge Matrix GS ...


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for the suggestions... I think later this summer I may have some time to accomplish a sight test.... but who knows Im working on something else right now


----------

